# Equipoise and second cycle ponderings



## bvs (Dec 9, 2014)

hey bros
so im in my last week of pct for my test only 600mg a week right now and im tossing up different plans for my second cycle. i want to steer clear of 19nors and the expensive and often faked compounds like mast and primo. so far ive narrowed it down to a test and Equipoise cycle something like 900/600. obviously ill wait the right amount of time before getting back on and get bloods done. what are your guys thoughts on Equipoise in general and the above mentioned cycle?

(p.s id love to use bold cyp but it hasnt made it downunder yet)


----------



## Maijah (Dec 9, 2014)

Never used eq, heard very conflicting reports of its effectiveness.


----------



## Paolos (Dec 9, 2014)

Most that I know that have run it really like it including myself. My theory is a lot of the negative you hear about it is from people
that read and repeat what they hear, rather than trying it. Your dose is good I have only ever run it at 600 mg/wk so I can't tell you if more
or less will do you better. It's old school sauce buddy enjoy it!

Everything blows up my RBC so I give blood every 6 weeks regardless if i'm crusing or blasting.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 9, 2014)

Just like you, since I didn't want to jump into the 19-nor wagon, I added Eq for my second cycle, you don't have much choice in term of injectables once you've ruled out deca and tren.
Since I'm a sissy I ran it at 400mg, against the vets advice to bump it to at least 600mg. I didn't get much out of it but I tried to do a recomp cycle without enough knowledge to do it properly. It didn't do anything for my appetite and I didn't get anxiety either, what it did though is to jack my RBC up (I didn't do bloodwork back then but my endurance skyrocketted although I generally suck at it) and to made me very vascular. 
The fact that it is a slow process might explain why I had the feeling to not really get much out of it, my friends told me that I was getting noticeably leaner. A gal slapped my back while I was sipping a beer in a bar, she looked puzzled and went to talk to my GF, asking her "WTF is wrong with your BF? He's all hard!" so I guess it was doing its jobs somehow lol.
Being quite conservative when it comes to dosage, I lowered my test to 400/w, so this also explain the lack of dramatic results, back then running 1g of gear sounded quite hardcore to me.

I don't think you should bump your test so high for your second cycle, it's a 50% increase, at this pace your third cycle will include 1g or more of test. Since Eq should be ran for at least 16 weeks, ideally more, I would keep the test at 600, a long cycle of 600 test / 600 Eq will give you plenty of results and leave some room for future dosage bumps.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2014)

i ran 400mg of EQ for only 10wks and had good results.  Of course it was stacked with 4-500mg of tes too, (dont remember exact doses, was in college too, so i was drinking/being an idiot)

but regardless of my reckless behavior, still gain 17lb after pct and am veined out still from that EQ 9yrs ago.  

Id go 600/600 and maybe a oral kick start since EQ is going to take 5/6wks to get going.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2014)

Just finished a bulker with 600 Test C / 600 EQ and 200 Tren E, 16 weeks. Loved it. Appetite was strong, vascularity and up nearly 14 Lbs, of which 9-10 are lean. Obviously have to watch your hematocrit and donating every 90 days is a good practice but I think EQ gets a bad rap. I'm a fan.


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Just finished a bulker with 600 Test C / 600 EQ and 200 Tren E, 16 weeks. Loved it. Appetite was strong, vascularity and up nearly 14 Lbs, of which 9-10 are lean. Obviously have to watch your hematocrit and donating every 90 days is a good practice but I think EQ gets a bad rap. I'm a fan.




that sounds delicious. 

Sorry to hijack thread, OP, but NbleSavage,  but what were the  differences between a tren and test cycle V.S a tren, test and EQ cycle?


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 11, 2014)

For guys that have been around a long time, eq. Is referred to as the poor make primo. Slow lean gains. Very underrated compound imo.


----------



## shenky (Dec 13, 2014)

schultz1 said:


> For guys that have been around a long time, eq. Is referred to as the poor make primo. Slow lean gains. Very underrated compound imo.



So EQ with tren, as opposed to tren alone...What would be the big difference in cycle experience (gains, sides, etc etc)?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 13, 2014)

shenky said:


> that sounds delicious.
> 
> Sorry to hijack thread, OP, but NbleSavage,  but what were the  differences between a tren and test cycle V.S a tren, test and EQ cycle?



In this case I was using the Tren in a low dose primarily to keep things lean. It wasn't the work horse perse in the stack (although still potent and effective for me at only 200 Mg). The Test of course was the foundation and the EQ used primarily to stimulate appetite (my appetite declines when I run Tren) and to react synergistically with the Test for some addtl. lean mass and vascularity. Was a successful bulk, I'm happy with the results.

I'll be starting a recomp then to trim the bit if body fat which I accumulated during the bulk & in this case I'll run Tren as the "work horse" at a higher dose (600 Mg) with Test at a near TRT level (250 Mg) and will add Mast (600 Mg) for libido, vascularity and sheen as I get closer to 10% BF (plus Mast is just dead sexy with everything & adds a nice 'Alpha' feeling to any stack).


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 13, 2014)

schultz1 said:


> For guys that have been around a long time, eq. Is referred to as the poor make primo. Slow lean gains. Very underrated compound imo.



Couldn't agree more. EQ's downsides I find are oft parroted by folks who have never run it. Provided you manage your hematocrit, I think comparing EQ to Primo is a good analogy with addtl. cosmetic benefits similar to Mast.


----------



## tikib05 (Dec 15, 2014)

A fan of eq as well. I tried two cycles of it after having a horrible experience with deca. Not much of a hunger increase as much do get. Vascularity was pretty good. Strength was amazing. I did 500 test 600 eq and my max bench sky rocketed. Just try to make it 16-18 weeks as you don't see much till past week 12ish


----------



## theboss (Dec 16, 2014)

I like EQ..if its good...
My last EQ cycle was 4cc TNT (1000mg Test E, 600mg Tren E & 600mg EQ)...oh, winny at the end...wicked pumps


----------

